# i want to hit this person!



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.breederretriever.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1173

this is what i found...i love husky's and i found this while doing some research..now im furious..

as i read through this site i found a lot of ignorant peaple..i almost joined just to give them a "page full" of crap i would like to say..

members on this site...be appreciative of the knowledge this site has to offer


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW. That's a load of c**p if I ever saw one. 
I think just knowing when you are getting really BAD advice is so important. And that's REALLY horrible advice.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I couldnt let it ride.........I HAD to join just to say something, I sent a PM to the poor person too.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

YW, I'm no pro, but jeesh!!! hit a puppy in the mouth? jerk it with a choke collar???? what are these people doing????


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work, Betsy. I like your answer a whole lot. 
I will turn your way when I need help....


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work Betsy. I am sending her a PM to basically back up what you have said, and to send her a link about choke collars and what harm they can do. (It sometimes helps if someone has more than one person trying to help them in the right direction, instead of getting confused between two.)


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaNice work, Betsy. I like your answer a whole lot.
> I will turn your way when I need help....


Thanks for your vote of confidence Lucina, but there are those WAY more experienced than I am on this subject. I just hated to see this poor person come to people for help and then get crap for advice. I wsh Chris or Maggie could have seen that post, they would have had a coronary!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BetsyI couldnt let it ride.........I HAD to join just to say something, I sent a PM to the poor person too.


ill solute..i tried to register myself but didnt get the confirmation email








to u


----------



## DocSoc (Feb 28, 2008)

You saved this poor owner from misunderstanding her puppy and saved the puppy from trauma...

Good for you!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Seesh. I had missed this when it was first mentioned, but yikes! It is people like the one that first advised the choke and hitting then stating she knows wht she is talking about because she is a "trainer" that gives some poor puppies bad first impressions and people a sour taste in their mouth for teaching obedience to their dogs!
Yikes. I hope they ended up ok... Thank goodness you wrote her and hopefully steered her clear of that posting "trainer" in trinidad...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

betsy was that u with the screen name stgourgek-9? if it was i like how that so called trainer got all defensive..but didnt seem to have much to say after u posted those links


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How about this one?

Why don't they contact the Champion bloodline breeder?

Poor puppy. 

http://www.breederretriever.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1201

I am not looking at anything else!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I don't get it! This is a Toller! It isn't like a lab puppy that is a dime a dozen. I am sure there is a probably, hopefully, carefull breeder that sold this puppy thinking it was going to a good home and now knows nothing about what the buyers are doing! Anyone have any toller contacts?







Maybe with a kennel name (with Ch. bloodlines... maybe) that could be notified?

I swear.... People never cease to amaze me. How hard would it be to contact the person they purchased the puppy from, and say the same darn thing??

I really am disliking that board. Read 2 posts. Hated 2 posts.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHow about this one?
> 
> Why don't they contact the Champion bloodline breeder?
> 
> ...


WOW!!






























people are







stupid, i think we should all join that board and light some fire under there ass's!!


----------

